# REFURB CLARION DXZ-945MP



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Woofersetc on ebay has a REFURB CLARION DXZ-945MP for $225 SHIPPED!!!

Time alignment 5.1 surround or 2 channel + subwoofer.




CLARION DXZ-945MP PARTIALLY WORKING RADIO CD PLAYER WITH GOOD FACE-PLATE | eBay


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Partially working?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Working partially would imply that it is broken lol...


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Yea... don't see how this is a deal at all.


----------



## ADCS-1 (Dec 14, 2011)

If it`s a "normal" 945, the cd-transport mecanism is not working. I had mine for service 5 times last year, before i used the hammer (not that one, the BIG one), making shure it never fit in a car again.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

wow they want that much for a not working deck...good luck. 

I have owned 3 of those and the models that came after. never had issues with any of them


----------

